# 71 Lemans- A Long Term Restoration



## Pontibeast (Mar 24, 2013)

Here are some pics of my first car build I ever did on my own. It is a 71 Lemans that I completed in 2002. Unfortunately I was injured while serving in the Army about 6 months after I got it done and it sat idle from 2005 to recently due to minor mechanical issues. I am in the process of getting it back on the road now by having a mechanic do alll the work it needs and later this year I hope to get the body and paint work it needs done. For now though I just want to hear it rumble and feel the torque push me back in my seat. It's far from a show car but my kids love riding in it on the weekends and my wife loves it too, which drives my buddies crazy since most of their wives can't stand their car obsession. I will post more pics once I get it back on the road and the interior is cleaned up.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

welcome to the forum, nice looking LeMans, let us know if you need any help getting her back on the road, and thanks for your service...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome!! :cheers


----------

